# Dinton Folly



## Newage (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi All

I spotted this on a trip out on Sunday, it is just off the A329 between Thame and Aylesbury, the sign says it was built in the 18C.

Cheers Newage


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 17, 2007)

Ooh, I like that! Interesting the way deterioration has made the (is that a fireplace?) brickwork look almost organic.
Thanks for that, Newage.

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## King Al (Jul 18, 2007)

Intresting message, "letting off large fire works inside" little buggers also did you see any "hidden" cameras or is that as bigger bluff as it sounds

Well spotted though, and great pictures


----------



## sg1psychopath (Jul 18, 2007)

Very nice! I love old falling down things. If they look grand when they're falling apart it makes you wonder just how nice they were when they were in use!

Bekki


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 25, 2007)

Lovely set of photos Newage 
Was reading that warning sign "fireworks"!!!?? Hmm, fireworks and unstable ruins =  me thinks!! 
Amazing how buildings like this are still vertical -a true testiment to the quality of the construction! Thanks again,

Lb


----------



## sg1psychopath (Jul 25, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Amazing how buildings like this are still vertical -a true testiment to the quality of the construction!



I agree totally! I doubt any modern buildings will last that long!

Bekki


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 25, 2007)

sg1psychopath said:


> I agree totally! I doubt any modern buildings will last that long!
> 
> Bekki



 Right on (apart from the ones I design -nice thick walls)

Lb


----------



## Newage (Jul 27, 2007)

If you read the sign, it says not to let off "Big" fire works so does that mean that it is OK to let off small ones 

No I did not see any hidden cameras which was a good thing as before I read the sign I was bustin for a pee.

I can just see the local rag head lines mystery man pees in woods near to 18C folly.

And as for the thing being built to last its true the way the 18C scaffolding in the middle blends so well with the rest of the building as to make it almost invisible.

Also there are 3 fire places one above the other, and the outside of the place has lot of fossils and bits of statues built in to the walls.

Cheers Newage


----------



## King Al (Jul 30, 2007)

what makes a fire work big or small?


----------

